# Alumilite Cuffs and .45's on a cigar



## maxman400 (Oct 6, 2009)

This was one of those "Can you do this for me" EXPERIMENT. The bottom is a .45 Long Colt and a .45 ACP stacked on top. The top tube is chemically darkened and has what was two pair of hand cuff ear rings attached to it and then cast in Alumilite using Charlies (newlondon88)resin saving mold. One is for a Police Officer and One is for a P&P Officer.
Comments are welcome, Thanks for Looking. :biggrin:


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 6, 2009)

Those look great! Very interesting idea! A little too much gold for my taste but I'm sure they will LOVE their new pens!


----------



## lorbay (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cool.

Lin.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice Idea and very well executed.  I think maybe a navy blue top might have nice.


----------



## desertrat (Oct 7, 2009)

Great look. I'm sure they will be a big hit.

John H


----------



## Sataro (Oct 7, 2009)

Great looking pens...


----------



## skiprat (Oct 7, 2009)

Very clever.:biggrin: Did you have to bend the hand cuffs around the tube?


----------



## titan2 (Oct 7, 2009)

Love your marshmellow.......got any 'Smores'........sorry, just had to!!!

Pretty neat looking set of pens!


Barney


----------



## el_d (Oct 7, 2009)

Pretty sweet Max. great Idea.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 7, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Very clever.:biggrin: Did you have to bend the hand cuffs around the tube?



Yes I did, I used a piece of hard wood, drilled through it then cut it in half. I then placed the cuffs on the block with the smooth end of a smaller drill bit on top and used my arbor press to bend the cuff down in to the block.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 7, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> Yes I did, I used a piece of hard wood, drilled through it then cut it in half. I then placed the cuffs on the block with the smooth end of a smaller drill bit on top and used my arbor press to bend the cuff down in to the block.



Aaah.. I was scratchin my brain trying to figure out that one. I kept picturing
a massive catch..

Nice!! 

I can picture that with a black or blue top and a bullet nib..
I might have to go back into the shop and actually make a pen now :tongue:


----------



## johncrane (Oct 7, 2009)

Top work Max!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow!  Nice pens - looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 7, 2009)

Very unique , and well done !


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very Nice!

Robin


----------



## artme (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmmm......


----------

